# could i keep a blue cray with one big cichlid in my 20 gal?



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

??????????????


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Not a wise choice, chances are too great one will eat the other sooner or later.


----------



## Demius7 (Jan 28, 2011)

What kind of Cichlid were you thinking?


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

idk wat kind it was. it was about eight in big and it had like a leopard pattern on it.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Sounds like a managuense, which grows waaay too large for a 20. I have some cichlids much more suitable for that size tank (though not if you want to keep a crayfish) available. Cryptoheros cutteri, a CA species related to convicts but much easier to get along with, and Australoheros oblongum from Uruguay. The oblongum are even more mellow than the cutteri, and you could easily keep a pair of either with a handful of tetras or barbs.


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

how bout with two convicts


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the thing with cray fish is most any fish that is large enough not to be eaten by it will likely eat it lol. its a viscious cycle but one is usually food for the other in the wild. at work one time we did have a blue cray that was donated that was about 8 inches so i threw a few larger giant danios in with him. while they arn't a cichlid they wouldn't touch the cray fish and they were large enough and stayed at the surface of the water so the crayfish never got to them either. but i really wouldn't recommend giant danios in a 20 either they just dont have enough swimming room but maybe something similar. hmmm neon blue dwarf rainbows perhaps but idk. larger tank and regular sized rainbow fish may work but there is always that risk.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Just go with some smaller fish and watch the Cray climb up and grab them with his claws. Fun species to keep!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

eeeeeewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!
who would want to keep a blue cray...lol


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't let Blue Cray see this thread haha


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

just to let you know crayfish are master escapists


----------



## Emt_tracy28 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a blue cray and had it in a tank with a tiger oscar. The oscar and the cray fought all the time. So I moved the cray to a tank by her self. My father who likes to just buy me fish without asking me about them brought me some tiger barbs. The barbs and the oscar didn't get along so I put them in with my cray. They got along ok until the cray laid eggs and then the cray killed the barbs.


----------

